# !! spitfire - hans zimmer percussion - vol 1 jxl mixes coming your way now



## british_bpm (Oct 31, 2014)

*IT'S TAKEN NEARLY A YEAR TO PRODUCE BUT WE'RE NEARING THE END OF THIS INCREDIBLY AMAZING JOURNEY. HERE'S WHAT WE'VE GOT TO TALK ABOUT TODAY:

• HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION #03 IS RELEASED
• JUNKIE XL MIXES FOR #01 ARE ABOUT TO LAND!!
• A MASSIVE UPDATE FOR #02 INCLUDING NEW FREE SAMPLE CONTENT COMING SOON!*

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-solos (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR2.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR2.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR2.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR2.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR2.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-solos (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR22.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR22.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR22.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR22.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR22.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-solos (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR23.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR23.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR23.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR23.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR23.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*HZ03 RELEASED!! Go https://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-solos (HERE) for more info and to buy.*



*"Timeless" - by Paul Thomson*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03_Timeless_PT.mp3[/mp3]
Non-Flash: http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03_Timeless_PT.mp3

Ty Unwin shows us how awesome it is to combine the cracking definition of HZ03 with the colon troubling thunder of HZ01...

*"HZ03 vs HZ01" - by Ty Unwin*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01.mp3[/mp3]
Non-Flash: http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01.mp3

...and naked:

*"HZ03 vs HZ01 - Naked" - by Ty Unwin*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01_naked.mp3[/mp3]
Non-Flash: http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01_naked.mp3

Ty says _"...It's a beautiful library to play!"_

...and here's an amazing demo by Jez Ashurst
2 x acoustic guitars
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/leo-abrahams-enigma (Enigma)
HZ03

*"Nancy's Motel" - Jez Ashurst:*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/Nancys_Motel-Jez_Ashurst.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/Nancys_Motel-Jez_Ashurst.mp3

*MORE DEMOS COMING SOON!!*

Percussion legend and long term collaborator with Hans Zimmer, Frank Ricotti, plays the definitive anthology of percussion instruments and styles developed over ten years of blockbuster score making. Volume 3 completes the Hans Zimmer project with a beautiful selection of solo instruments that offer added bite, detail, focus, clarity and nuance to this epic series. Hans loves the quiet layers more than any other so whilst, as Frank would put it, the "twat it" layers give you the bitey thunder you'd expect, the lower layers offer up the potential for engaging delicate drum programming to help tick your cues along.

Instruments played in a variety of ways include: Bucket, Snare, Crusher, Paper Djun, Tombek, Dohl, Darbuca, Surdu, Darbucket. All recorded super deep at Air-Studios, one of the finest scoring stages on the planet. With a number of mixes, mics and positions produced by Hans himself and Grammy winners Alan Meyerson & Geoff Foster.

Quick Facts: 17151 samples, 28.2 hours, 36.19 gb (uncompressed 32bit wav).

*HZ03 RELEASED!! Go https://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-solos (HERE) for more info and to buy.*

THIS LIBRARY IS A FREE “KONTAKT PLAYER” LIBRARY AND REQUIRES NO FURTHER PURCHASES TO OPERATE TO THE FULL POTENTIAL OF IT'S AMAZING GUI.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-ensembles (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR24.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR24.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR24.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR24.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR24.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*JUNKIE XL MIXES FOR #01 ARE ABOUT TO LAND!!*

It's been an amazing year for Junkie, with his seminal score for Divergent taking up so much of his time we thank everyone for waiting so patiently. We hope you agree that his nuanced take on these seminal recordings were worth the wait and make http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-ensembles (HZ01) an even richer product to use. We're in final beta testing stages and hope to distribute in blocks over a 24 hour period w/c 17th November 2014.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-los-angeles (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR25.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR25.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR25.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_HZ03/HZ03-Release-Rotator-Fora/HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR25.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="HZRELEASENEWSROTATOR25.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*A MASSIVE UPDATE FOR #02 INCLUDING NEW FREE SAMPLE CONTENT IS COMING SOON!*

We've got several pieces of news for you regarding http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-los-angeles (HZ02). The epic drum kit component of Hans Zimmer featuring Jason Bonham at the Fox Stage and Remote Control then with a 2 drummer configuration of Jason and Satnam Ramgotra on the Sony stage:

But it doesn't stop there, Hans has also released some additional content recorded at Sony, this includes:
• Surdo 1 (mallets/overdrive/sticks, flams/hits) 
• Surdo 2 (mallets/sticks, flams/hits) 
• Bass drum (soft/hard, flams/hits) 
• Lo-Mid Tom (mallets/sticks, flams/hits) 
• Hi Tom 1 (mallets/sticks, flams/hits) 
• Hi Tom 2 (mallets/sticks, flams/hits/rimshot) 
• Floor Tom 1 (mallets/sticks, flams/hits) 
• Floor Tom 2 (mallets/sticks, flams/hits) 
*You'll be getting these for free* when we distribute in blocks over a 24 hour period on w/c 1st of December 2014.

Want more... Well Blake has been perfecting his staggering new GUI and 'kickstart' script for HZ02 to give you the functionality we all so much desire including:

• Easily play multiple percussive instruments from a single keyboard
• Customise keyboard mapping completely to work with MIDI drum kits and controllers
• Route/mix each instrument separately or as an ensemble
• Built in help to familiarise yourself with this new UI

This tech can be seen working really effectively on Christian's https://www.spitfireaudio.com/pp012-euphone (EUPHONE) library.


----------



## Polarity (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*

got the announcing email this evening...

well, what to say about "London Solos"... 
these instruments sound really wonderful...
impressed by their details. 
=o


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*

I can't seem to find this information on your website, but will there be Junkie XL mixes for the solo HZ03 as well? How about Steve Lipson Mixes? Is there also any further instruments coming in the future? Must admit I was surprised to see so many of the ensemble instruments missing from the solos. Any specific reasoning for this?

I'm sure this will still be a great product though, and thank you very much for your hard work in its creation! HZ01 was my first spitfire library and now I'm looking at your other lines, haha! Well done!


----------



## tokatila (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*

Hi guys, any plans for London ensemble+solos (hz01+hz03) combo platter to commemorate the occassion? Just might be persuaded to spend more money...


----------



## SeanM1960 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*

Oooh - looking forward to this!



> 28.2 hours



What's that? The amount of time to download?


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*

Nooo.

It's the amount of time it would take to listen to all the samples if you lay them end to end.

We did about 3 test DLs yesterday and on our fast BB connection obtained 100% in about 30 - 45 mins. We anticipate 4 hours on a good household fibre connection.

As always with our entire range we also now do bespoke drives, these cost very little take no time to arrive and it means your samples turn up at your house pre-backed up!

Simply add the drive at the end of the purchasing process as detailed here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html

We don't make any profit out of this, it's to help people with tighter ISP connection and to provide convenience to those who are ordering big lumps of samples and have a bit more time on their hands.

*More demos of HZ03 coming soon!!*

Best.

C.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*

Bravo once again Spitfire! This is a beautiful package and fits right into the anthology like a glove - these instruments have really become my goto for percussion on so many levels and the fact that u guys continue to provide us with updates and additional content is most appreciated!


Ryan :D


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi british bpm - I bought this yesterday, but service centre did not show for HZ 03. Therefore, I cannot register and use it. Is anyone else experiencing lack of service centre support for this?


----------



## tmm (Nov 1, 2014)

Surdo + overdrive? Can't wait to start playing around with that.


----------



## Ed (Nov 1, 2014)

I love it but where's the solo taiko's? :( Was really looking forward to those. Are these the only instruments you get or am I an idiot?


----------



## Jason_D (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



> I love it but where's the solo taikos? Sad Was really looking forward to those. Are these the only instruments you get or am I an idiot?



The solo Taikos are in the HZ01 Ensemble library, both a low and a high. On the website under 'Delving Deeper', it shows the articulation list for each library. It looks like the list you have is accurate.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 2, 2014)

Dspec1 @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> Hi british bpm - I bought this yesterday, but service centre did not show for HZ 03. Therefore, I cannot register and use it. Is anyone else experiencing lack of service centre support for this?



Hey DSPEC, we're not having any problems here, our service support will be back on Monday so maybe fire them a message them and they'll jump on it first thing. I'm a bit tied to my young and mad family today but if you fire me a PM with the contents of anything you've sent along to our service desk copied in I'll see if I can look into things remotely.

Please include as much info as possible, login details, system spec and a step by step description of how you've got to where you're at.

Best.

C.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



Jason_D @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> > I love it but where's the solo taikos? Sad Was really looking forward to those. Are these the only instruments you get or am I an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> The solo Taikos are in the HZ01 Ensemble library, both a low and a high. On the website under 'Delving Deeper', it shows the articulation list for each library. It looks like the list you have is accurate.



I concur, this part of the lib contains content totally unique to HZ03 and in general is of a lighter and brighter nature, we're working up a demo of HZ01 and HZ03 together and I can only describe the effect on HZ01 as "Blue Ray" versus standard DVD... We'll pop it up here once it's done...


----------



## Ed (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



Jason_D @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> > I love it but where's the solo taikos? Sad Was really looking forward to those. Are these the only instruments you get or am I an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> The solo Taikos are in the HZ01 Ensemble library, both a low and a high. On the website under 'Delving Deeper', it shows the articulation list for each library. It looks like the list you have is accurate.



I thought those were solos, but someone (not SF) said they were ensembles. The reason I believed them was that in Frost/Nixon there was a sticks sound features quite prominently. It sounds exactly like it does in HZPerc1, except that it's flammy in HZPerc1 and so sounds like more than one. I was looking forward to one that didnt sound flammy, oh well, the library is still great.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



Ed @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> I thought those were solos, but someone (not SF) said they were ensembles.



HZ01 has both.


----------



## Ed (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



RiffWraith @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> Ed @ Sun Nov 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought those were solos, but someone (not SF) said they were ensembles.
> ...



Yes as I said I was hoping for a non-flammy version of the sticks for the takios. I love the flammy version too, but the one in Frost Nixon is great too and a different sound. I only say it sounds like its from the Takio because it sounds super similar to the takios in HZP01 just like a solo instrument because its not flammy.

http://youtu.be/s0cIU0veb0g?t=43s

Unless I missed it somehow.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 2, 2014)

Dspec1 @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> Hi british bpm - I bought this yesterday, but service centre did not show for HZ 03. Therefore, I cannot register and use it. Is anyone else experiencing lack of service centre support for this?



Have you added the lib to Kontakt via the "Libraries" tab? Just did that, and the lib then showed up in SC.

Cheers.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



Ed @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> RiffWraith @ Sun Nov 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Sun Nov 02 said:
> ...



Ah yes - the stick hits are flams, as opposed to single hits. Sure, would be nice to have single hits as well (HINT!!!)


----------



## kfirpr (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*

Some questions about the demo:

which mix set are you using in the demo? 
maybe the problem is at my end but I get sometimes crashes when dragging and replacing patches and playing with the mics with several instruments.

Anyway I like the library allot! hope to get interesting updates in the future


----------



## Justus (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



kfirpr @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> I get sometimes crashes when dragging and replacing patches and playing with the mics with several instruments



Here too! Also sometimes when re-assigning controllers.
(Win7, Cubase 7.5.2, Kontakt 5.3.137)


----------



## 667 (Nov 3, 2014)

I've found sometimes if you wait long enough the hang when loading will free up and load. It can be several minutes however.

I'm also Win7-64, Cubase 7.5, latest Kontakt 5.x


----------



## Ed (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



RiffWraith @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> Ah yes - the stick hits are flams, as opposed to single hits. Sure, would be nice to have single hits as well (HINT!!!)



It would make me so happy to have, the sound in Frost Nixon would be so useful. Presumably really easy to record as well.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



kfirpr @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> maybe the problem is at my end but I get sometimes crashes when dragging and replacing patches and playing with the mics with several instruments.



Playing with mics while playing (playback was on) was a sure way to crash a spitfire library & Cubase. However with newest Kontakt (5.4.1.211) and Cubase (7.5.30) this problem seems to be have gone away, at least for me.

Ps. So did anyone buy HZ03? Any impressions? Especially if you don't own HZ01?


----------



## kfirpr (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



Justus @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> kfirpr @ Mon Nov 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I get sometimes crashes when dragging and replacing patches and playing with the mics with several instruments
> ...



Same specs here, still crashes


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - NEW TY UNWIN DEMO!*

Ty Unwin shows us how awesome it is to combine the cracking definition of HZ03 with the colon troubling thunder of HZ01...

*"HZ03 vs HZ01" - by Ty Unwin*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01.mp3[/mp3]
Non-Flash: http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01.mp3

...and naked:

*"HZ03 vs HZ01 - Naked" - by Ty Unwin*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01_naked.mp3[/mp3]
Non-Flash: http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/HZ03vsHZ01_naked.mp3

Ty says _"...It's a beautiful library to play!"_

*MORE DEMOS COMING SOON!!*


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



kfirpr @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Justus @ Mon Nov 03 said:
> 
> 
> > kfirpr @ Mon Nov 03 said:
> ...



It's a bug thats been in Kontakt for a while unfortunately.

Luckily, I believe it's fixed in the latest Kontakt 5 (5.4.1 and above) but it also doesn't occur in Kontakt 4. 

Basically the two best things to try to avoid crashes:
Use HZ in Kontakt 4 (Player or non player)
Use HZ in the latest Kontakt 5.4.1


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - NEW TY UNWIN DEMO!*

Installed HZ03 and everything works great on my end! 

This is not simply a "solo" version library of HZ01. The added dynamic layers and articulations make all the difference. These solo drums can get really F***ing loud!! :mrgreen: but also nice and quiet. and the clarity is phenomenal. 

One thing I'd love to get some feedback from Christian or Paul is the differences (if any) in the mic setups and approaches to the artist mixes between HZ01 and HZ03. 

I've noticed some differences in perspective between HZ01 and HZ03 for the same "artist" and the same kind of drum. For example, when I pull up just the room mic on the Alan Meyerson mix for the HZ03 solo Tombek, it sounds quite a bit further away than the room mic on the HZ01 Tombek ensemble (still Alan Meyerson). I need to put a lot more close mic into the solo Tombek to get a comparable perspective to the HZ01 Tombek ensemble. 

This is absolutely not a problem, it's great to have more control over depth and perspective with these solo drums but I was just curious if the SF guys had any thoughts on if this is intentional and if so why and tips on mixing the two etc etc.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - NEW TY UNWIN DEMO!*

I wasn't present for these sessions but imagine it is simply a question of where the instrument was played. Geoff would have positioned the ensembles to best represent them. With Hans it's always about the sweet spot. So this would have altered for the solo instruments. It means also where you have matching ensembles in HZ01 that you really feel like you're adding a player in a different position.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - NEW TY UNWIN DEMO!*

Fantastic. so much control and I really love the dynamic range of these drums. 

Can't wait for the HZ02 updates

So far very happy with my investment in the HZ percussion project!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 5, 2014)

It all sounds great to me...but can someone simplify this for me:
All I NEED atm is solo percussion. Which package(s) do I buy? Just this one or are there solo patches in other packages...or solo stuff not yet released?


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - AMAZING JEZ ASHURST DEMO*

Hi there,

I hope this amazing new demo by Jez Ashurst sways your decision.

2 x acoustic guitars
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/leo-abrahams-enigma (Enigma)
HZ03

Nancy's Motel:
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/Nancys_Motel-Jez_Ashurst.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ03/Nancys_Motel-Jez_Ashurst.mp3

HZ03 is the dedicated solo drums component of this project so would be the first volume I went for if all I wanted was solos.

Best.

C.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - NEW TY UNWIN DEMO!*

thanks you! sounds great. It's on my list for sure.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - RELEASED!! + More News*



JT3_Jon @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> I can't seem to find this information on your website, but will there be Junkie XL mixes for the solo HZ03 as well? How about Steve Lipson Mixes?



Seems I didn't get an answer. Does anyone know?


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - VOLUME 03 London Solos - AMAZING NEW JEZ ASHURST DEMO!*

Hi Guys,

Just a courteous reminder that it is the last day of the launch promo for HZ03 today.

Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: !! Spitfire - HANS ZIMMER Percussion - JXL MIXES COMING YOUR WAY NOW*

Just to confirm that JXL mixes for *VOLUME 1* are being distributed to all today. We stagger this process so please give us 24 hours to let us know if you still haven't seen anything.

Thanks again for your patience, things went up a gear for Junkie this year so we're delighted he was able to keep to his commitment and do what is a ton of work for the HZ project.

Enjoy everyone!

Best.

C.


----------



## Simsy (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi

I hope it's ok to post in here. I have opened a few Spitfire support tickets and posted in the spitfire forum but had no response, so hope someone in here can help.

I have to download my Spitfire Libraries to a different machine and then copy them over to my farm PC's as they are not connected to the internet. I never have an issue with this before, I simply add the library to Kontakt on the farm PC, hit active and then choose the offline option. And it always works fine.

However, I downloaded HZ02 to my Mac, copied it over to the farm PC, added the library and hit activate, but when the NI service centre opens it says All Products activated and I can't activate the HZ02 library, so it then times out and I can't use it?

Any ideas how to sort this?

Cheers


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 20, 2014)

The answer is in that forum:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewto ... t=293#p539

Best.

C.


----------



## Simsy (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks, but unfortunately that's not the same issue. That issue is peoples HZ02 keeps disappearing and they have to add it back in. When they do it is authorised and they can use it.

I just can't seem to get mine to authorise? Even if I remove it and re -add which means it is stuck in demo mode and therefore I can only use it for a few mins before it times out and won't play anything.

Any help would be amazing!

Here is my topic on the SF forum

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=336 (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewto ... f=16&amp;t=336)

Cheers!


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry, wrong link:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=222 (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewto ... ?f=2&amp;t=222)

Best.

C.


----------



## Simsy (Nov 21, 2014)

Great, thanks!


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 21, 2014)

Downloaded......cannot wait to try it out! Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Nov 24, 2014)

Downloaded and took a quick browser, just using laptop speakers as everything is packed up. What are the main differences between these and the other artist elements? I was expecting the junkie XL mixes to be more processed and experimental, but they seem very similar dry/wet/ambient mics. But I haven't had the chance to really compare on good speakers. Curious about people's thoughts.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 24, 2014)

Echoes in the Attic @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> Downloaded and took a quick browser, just using laptop speakers as everything is packed up. What are the main differences between these and the other artist elements? I was expecting the junkie XL mixes to be more processed and experimental, but they seem very similar dry/wet/ambient mics. But I haven't had the chance to really compare on good speakers. Curious about people's thoughts.



They did seem pretty similar to me. TBH, the three different original elements are enough for me, I think - an amazing amount of variation there.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 25, 2014)

I also was expecting the JXL stuff to be a little more "different". But, with HD space being so inexpensive these days, I don't mind having yet another slight variation of HZ1.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 25, 2014)

Did you listen to the close mics? Those were the biggest difference I thought. I love the new low drums close mix.


----------

